# how to change LCD monitor viewsonic VA1701wb resolution



## faishaz (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello
I have bought new viewsonic VA1701wb 17" widescreen LCD monitor.
In its manual it says it is best for resolution 1280 x720. but there is no such resolution. There are 1280 x 768 and 1280 x 800 but there is no 1280 x 720. Also its not showing text clearly in windows xp. Text are showing blurred. How to correct this problem, Please tell how to change resolution to 1280 x 720 and to show text clear.Please help me......


----------



## JS92 (Oct 7, 2008)

what GFX Card are you using...because I had the same problem, all I did was update the driver


----------

